# Fort Morgan Fishing Pier in Alabama



## FishingNut (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey has anyone ever fished on the Fort Morgan fishing pier?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup. Many years ago. Caught a few personal bests there...caught a Capehorn 23 and a Wellcraft 19 all on 30# powerpro! It was a great day of fishing, 'f' words and fistfighting!

Seriously though, I did catch some good fish, but the boat traffic was heavy and some boaters don't care and will cross a few feet in front of the pier.


----------



## FishingNut (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks I am looking for a good place to catch some blue crabs...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great place for crabs! Seen some good hauls pulled up onto the pier.


----------



## FishingNut (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome I will have to check it out thanks


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I us eto launch there pretty often, a few years back. I have seen some pretty good fish caught there. Flounders, reds and such.

And mucho crabs.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

+1 on the blue crab... and the best mullet come from there to.. used to split them and smell oysters..


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

BILL MONEY said:


> +1 on the blue crab... and the best mullet come from there to.. used to split them and smell oysters..


That's made me laugh out loud those mullet are the nastiest fish ever I would not eat a mullet out of mobile bay if u played me... sores all over them.. soft mush meat... three eyes... but don't get me wrong there every where just will not eat.....


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

But the people are more friendly than the holly boys from Navarre... lol


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Never had any trouble with the mullet down there.. but it has been awhile since i caught any...


----------

